# [How To] Log on to the bbs automatically



## Makai Guy

When you log onto the board, you can check the 'Stay logged in' box to have your internet browser save a file on your computer called a 'cookie' that your browser can use to log you in automatically on subsequent visits.

When you log off the board, all cookies from this site are deleted, so you will not be logged on automatically when you return.  If you prefer to be logged in automatically when you return, do not log off the board when finished.

Note that since this information is stored on your computer, if you log on from a different computer or browser that has never received the appropriate cookie from this bbs, it cannot log you in automatically until you have logged in manually one time using this computer/browser combination and used the 'Stay logged in' option.

*Important security note*:  If you are logging on from a public computer (public library, lobby of a resort, internet cafe, etc.) it is best NOT to check the 'Stay logged in' box because you don't want OTHER USERS of that computer to be automatically logged onto YOUR account if they should visit the bbs.  To make doubly sure, when using a public computer you should always manually log off the bbs when finished.​Normally, a login with 'Stay logged in' checked is all that is necessary to establish automatic login.  If this is not working for you:

First make sure your browser is set to accept cookies from www.tugbbs.com.

Your cookie may have become corrupted.  After logging in manually, try logging off the board to delete the cookie.  

While logged on manually, click on your username in the dark blue bar near the top of the page.  You'll find the Log Out link near the bottom of the window that pops up with your user information.


Then log back in manually with 'Stay logged in' checked.

If the above steps don't get things working, you may need to delete your cookies manually and start over.  Click here for the XenForo FAQs for help with cookies.
Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

